# I think my dog needs veggies in his diet...



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

What do you think?:becky:

psst its a video!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

OK I give. What is it?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It looks like kelp to me....Pssst Sprocket, I give my dogs Kelp once a week....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> It looks like kelp to me....Pssst Sprocket, I give my dogs Kelp once a week....


I remembered that people on here did! What do you give it to them for?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just some added nutrients...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Just some added nutrients...


Well thats interesting! I guess Gunner felt the need for a boost


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I used to give it for "coat problems". Something that Gunner definitely does NOT seem to have. <LOL>


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> I used to give it for "coat problems". Something that Gunner definitely does NOT seem to have. <LOL>


Glad you are back!


----------



## Filth (Oct 5, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Just some added nutrients...


They actually conatin a lot of nutrients. Kelp are the one of the richest supstances in Calcium. Other than thath they contain calium, zinc, copper adn many others. They are very rich in iodine(especially brown kelp). They also contain few vitamins such as carotene, vitamin C and Vitamin B12(which is rarely found in plants). They contain little fat, only 1 to 5% of dry matter, but these fats have a high percentage of essential fatty acids(which makes them a good thing for solving skin and fur problems). Pretty much the stuff that meat does not contain, which is why dog felt a need for them. 




Sprocket said:


> Well thats interesting! I guess Gunner felt the need for a boost


I guessed a long time ago.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I remembered that people on here did! What do you give it to them for?


kelp and other seaweed is full of minerals and iodine.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Gorgeous stunning coat!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I am a big sea vegetable fan--- for myself  

But occasionally I'll give Mateo a bit of dulse, or kelp... just because I believe it's really good stuff. He likes it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

well Maybe I'll collect come next time i'm there and feed it to the dogs


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> It looks like kelp to me....Pssst Sprocket, I give my dogs Kelp once a week....


i give kelp because whiteleo does


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Both mine get kelp too. :tongue1:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Where would one get this kelp to feed to dogs?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Where would one get this kelp to feed to dogs?


I get mine from my local health food store. Kelp can either come in it's more natural form (cut, dried strips of what sprocket's dog was sniffing), or in a powdered form.

The strips I add to soups and stocks for the minerals and sodium/potassium instead of salt; the powdered form is slightly green in color and can be sprinkled over food.

Probably the one that people add to their dog's diet is the dried powdered form.

I believe Amazon has it; or try Vitacost.com (they have really good prices.)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Haha, Rhett tried to play with the piles all day Saturday.....but his idea of playing is picking it up and then dropping it on my Mum's Jazzmyn....who didnt care cause it was Rhett doing it!!!LOL :lol:

But he never tried to eat it.....but I think it was because there was soooo much water around...he wasn't too interested in much else!!Lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we get our kelp and seaweed from the oriental stores. i just have to make sure they are unsalted, which i figure out from the nutritional panel.

generally, i revive them with hot water and pour it onto their food......looks disgusting but they love their sardine and kelp dinners.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

And I feed this one Life Line Pet Nutrition Inc.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Another one of Gunner trying to pick up a big stick :tongue: Such a dork


----------



## Amy18 (May 17, 2011)

Are there any health risks with feeding kelp? i heard something involving thyroid but im not sure. Anyway i'll check out the Whole Foods here and see if they carry some


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

We add powdered kelp twice a week, THE SUPER FOOD Products Page It is full of minerals and it is usually recommended to feed both alfalfa and kelp together to give balanced vitamins and minerals.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

We get our kelp from the local health food store here in town.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

One of my dogs won't eat kelp, or anything added like probiotics. I can even mix it in and he'll detect it and refuse. The other gobbles up anything. I'm going to try to give them a bit of Sojos grain free. Pretty sure Tuffy will leave it in his dish, and Toby will clean up his and Tuffy's later .. 

I'm new to raw and a little confused on the need for anything other than meat, bones and offal. Just spent an hour reading about BARF versus PMR, Billinghurst versus Lonsdale and was a bit surprised at a bit of the emotion in some of it. I guess we all have to decide for ourselves.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Mondo said:


> I'm new to raw and a little confused on the need for anything other than meat, bones and offal. Just spent an hour reading about BARF versus PMR, Billinghurst versus Lonsdale and was a bit surprised at a bit of the emotion in some of it. I guess we all have to decide for ourselves.


I don't feed anything besides meat and bones. Alot of people don't. You're right - you have to decide for yourself. I figure as long as my dogs are doing great on a PMR diet, I don't really need to think about adding anything.

Some of that is laziness - I am not one to add work for myself if I don't absolutely have to. 

But if my dogs started having issues, or their bloodwork showed bad signs, etc. of course I would start looking for where they are deficient. 

My motto is if it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree totally and the kelp is the only added thing I give my dogs to their PMR diet, I didn't want them to be defiecient on anything.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i fed pmr until my dogs had issues. now i add in certain things...

had my dogs not had issues, i would not have strayed from pmr.....i am not against barf feeding....as long as it's raw and at least 75% animal protein....10% bone, 10% organs, of which 5% is liver....i'm cool with some veggies or seeds or kelp....


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

Amy18 said:


> Are there any health risks with feeding kelp? i heard something involving thyroid but im not sure. Anyway i'll check out the Whole Foods here and see if they carry some


I heard this too, does anyone know something about it?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if i remember correctly, kelp helps thyroid, if there are issues....

just like anything else, though, never mistake a natural as powerless.

for instance, i would never give kelp more than once a week....and i would make sure that i gave kelp according to my dogs' sizes...so the little one gets about a 1/4 tsp and the larger one gets 1/2

i give a seed mix....they get it 5 days a week, never more than 1/2 tsp.....more of a sprinkling than anything else.

i feed fish once or twice a week, but no more....because too much can be just as dangerous as not enough.

when i feed my veggies, they get a rotation, because cruciferous veggies can affect thyroid...nightshade elements can increase inflammation....it's not like going into the store and just throwing a vegetable at my dog.....cucumber, for instance and celery....very good for dogs because of the anti inflammatory properties but not every day.

but, i don't want to talk about veggies because we are in the raw section.

i wouldn't overfeed liver because of the toxicity of vitamin a if it builds up too much.....

i generally check most of the foods i feed to make sure they are getting a balance...and that includes items that are good for them in moderation and stuff that yay nelly, they can eat all the time.....and we try to avoid the stuff that will harm them...

this past month for us has been eggs and chicken because they are fed corn and soy.....and now i know why my dogs, after getting chicken and eggs, eat their feet. now they don't.

so there is positive and negative to every food, every mineral and every vitamin.....just do some due diligence and don't over do.....words to live by, eh?


----------

